# Chuck norris 2



## edocsil222

I restarted my chuck norris boot to vista but none work. Help?


----------



## Dystopia

Umm, try to boot in safe mode, then if you can, check for viruses and stuff like that.


----------



## lanedutch

*Try a system restore.*

Like the guy above me said, boot in safe mode and try a system restore. 
It should give you a list of possible dates to restore to........... dont worry this wont affect saved data, it just restores your systems operating system to a config that will work.


----------



## edocsil222

Elimin8or said:


> Umm, try to boot in safe mode, then if you can, check for viruses and stuff like that.



I said i tried every option in the starup screen. It does the blue screen and restarts all over again every time.


----------



## FunnelWeb

can you get the bsod code from the bluescreen to see if we can nail this for you.


----------



## edocsil222

Ya
STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, 0x00000000, 0x80699A34, 0x80699730)


----------



## deanj20

Pull _all_ of the hardware out/off of the computer except for the monitor, a ps/2 keyboard, a ps/2 mouse, RAM and the power cord, then try to boot the computer, first in normal mode and if that doesn't work, try safe mode.

If you still can't even boot into safe mode, you may have to do a system repair using your Vista CD.

Some information about your BSOD error code from Microsoft and possible fixes can be found here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330182


> This issue might occur if a system thread generates an exception that the error handler does not catch. This exception can be caused by any of the following:
> 
> * If this issue occurs after the first restart during Windows Setup or after Setup is complete, the computer might not have sufficient hard disk space to run Windows XP.
> * The computer BIOS might be incompatible with Windows XP, or it might have to be updated.
> * The video adapter drivers might be incompatible with Windows XP.
> * A device driver or a system service might be damaged.
> * If the issue is associated with the Win32k.sys file, it might be caused by a third-party remote control program.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

There should be a key you can press during your system start up to reload your entire Windows Vista on to your hard drive.  This should fix your problem.

But if you can connect your hard drive up to another computer and get all the data you value backed up before you reload your Windows Operating System I would do that because you likely will lose everything reinstalling Vista.


----------

